# "Bubblehead" Monster in Box



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

For my final post tonight, here's my most recent prop. I affectionately call him Bubblehead. He's made of paper mache with a wighead and cardboard as a base. The crate is made of a computer box and styrofoam. For a complete how-to, check out my still-being-built-website.

http://www.ghoulfriday.com/how_to/bubblehead


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Dang.. another nice one! Love those bubbles on him. And his mouth!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yes...that's the way to do it! Nice "how to" also


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice prop Ghoul Friday. Your technique is quite interesting, and you have detailed it very well. The results are amazing.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks gang!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Neato*

Hey Ghoul that prop is nice! Great paint job. I love the mouth and eyes. I will have to keep on eye on your projects (scribbling notes).


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I really like that. very nice work.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very interesting GF
good job


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Creepy. Love the paint job, very nice


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great job, love the teeth and crate.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

that is some amazing sculpting.


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am so impressed! This is absolutly too cool! Seriously great job.
Denise


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this one. It's fantastic. You won't find something this awesome in Spencers.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

very nice work , i need to try paper mache on day !


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow GB very nice


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I stumbled across your website a while back and was really impressed with your work...very awesome props and nice descriptive instructions and photos! 

The paint job on the crate is fantastic! Great job.

-scott


----------

